
Introducing Anypic: an open source clone of Instagram - jamesjyu
https://parse.com/anypic
======
randomdrake
Wonderful. So two people who work for Parse decide to post the same thing
using two different links and both make this out to be something it's not?

I'm going to just say what I said in the other submission [1] here because I
feel it deserves repeating if someone reads this one instead of the other.

Anypic: an example of what you can build with Parse.

This isn't an Instagram clone.

1) The site doesn't mention that you have to sign in with your Facebook
account to even use it.

2) One of the big reasons Instagram was "cool" or "fun" was because of the
photo transformations. These aren't there either.

It's a photo sharing app. I wouldn't compare it to Instagram and I certainly
wouldn't declare it as a "clone" of it.

I agree with another user commenting that the cool part about this is the
tutorial [2] available to show how to make it. Why not just emphasize that
instead of making this out to be something it's not?

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4297283>

[2] - <https://parse.com/tutorials/anypic>

------
smoody
Parse must have an infinite number of engineers inside an infinity-sized
office. They pump out new features and great tutorials like this at a much
faster rate than anyone else in the PaaS space (except for AWS perhaps :-).
Thanks for this! Cheers.

------
rjsamson
Parse continues to impress with awesome tutorials. I wish all platform
documentation was as well done! I'm not a Parse customer (yet) but tutorials
like this are making me consider it if appropriate in upcoming projects.

------
johnrob
Now that we've got the technical part nailed, we just need a five minute way
to get 30 million users. I know a lot of people who would pay for that
service...

------
perssontm
If it just had been the open source clone of instagram which I could host
somewhere of my own to really own the results. And get my friends to join this
shared space as well, so we wouldn't be dependent on instagram as much.

Something like "diaspora-similarity" but with instagram features.

Or heck, I might just revert to email. :)

~~~
jmathai
You're looking for The OpenPhoto Project. Comes complete with web and mobile
apps, all open sourced and available as a hosted version.

<http://theopenphotoproject.org>

<https://openphoto.me>

------
badclient
I don't understand...in the demo on the site, those pics don't seem to have
any effects/filters that are near what instagram has?

------
ck2
Or use imagemagick filters and upload your photos anywhere?

~~~
danso
If that was all Instagram was, then Hipstamatic would be the $1 billion
business.

------
tubbo
Anyone got any more wheels they need reinventing today?

